# Need hairdresser recommendation in Mexico City



## cheldear (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi all.

I am new. I moved to Mexico City after spending time with my Aunt who has lived here for 20 years.

I have looked high and low for other expats, either European or North American who have hair that I like. I do know a lot of expats through my aunt, but none of them have any idea who to go to, and they have asked all their expat friends, and they don't know anyone either. And there are two things that are super important to me; hair and teeth. Please don't think I am vain; everyone has their quirks.

I have a fantastic dentist down here already. But I am having a heck of a time finding a hair dresser that specializes in North American or European hair. As we all know, it's very different than Latin American hair. 

Some Latin American women get highlights, but because of the makeup of their hair and the fact that it is very different than North American and European hair, it requires a very different understanding on how to handle it; especially for highlights and lowlights. And in the states, we have specialists that handle different kinds of hair because we have so many different cultures. And unfortunately, I am not into an overall color. That's just not a doable thing. I'm just not there yet...

Does anyone in Mexico City know of a hairdresser that specializes in North American or European hair, particularly for highlights and lowlights, and understands the difference in the makeup of our hair? I am dying out here! I don't care what colony they are in, and cost is not an issue for me. This is what I save and spend my money on.

I promise I am not vain; my hair is just a big thing for me...

Thanks in advance.

Michelle


----------



## moisheh (Jun 14, 2009)

WOW!! The 5th largest city in the world with something like 17 million people. Some of them rich beyond your wildest dreams. Do you have a photo of what you want? Just go where the wealthy go and there will be thousands of good hairdressers. In case you have not noticed Mexican women are not only gorgeous they are nuts about hair!!!

Moisheh


----------



## cheldear (Apr 14, 2010)

Oh I know that they are nuts about their hair. It's just that their hair is very different than American women's hair, so it takes a special hand and expertise... Someone with experience here with American women's hair. Just like in the USA we have experts in various types of hair...

I am planning on looking in Polanco and Interlomas as well.

Thanks!


----------



## MJB5293 (Feb 26, 2009)

hello 
recomend ESTETICA ESTEFANY 

AVE REVOLUCION 959 MEXICO CITY 

56154921 

ASK FOR VERONICA


----------



## cheldear (Apr 14, 2010)

Thank you so much!!


----------



## farfromkansas (Jun 17, 2010)

I would also try a few hair dressers in the Santa Fe area, I have gone to two separate ones and have been happy with both. I have very fine, light brown hair and really like a shorter style they were able to go off a picture for me. Good Luck


----------



## cheldear (Apr 14, 2010)

farfromkansas said:


> I would also try a few hair dressers in the Santa Fe area, I have gone to two separate ones and have been happy with both. I have very fine, light brown hair and really like a shorter style they were able to go off a picture for me. Good Luck


Thank you so much! Do you, by chance, recall the two that you went to in Santa Fe?

Thanks!

Michelle


----------



## farfromkansas (Jun 17, 2010)

One of the names is "Salon Hector via" and it's located across from the Santa Fe Mercedes and next to the Sushi Itto restaruant. The gentleman that cut our hair was either Omar or Oscar...sorry can't remember. 

Best Regards,
Amy



cheldear said:


> Thank you so much! Do you, by chance, recall the two that you went to in Santa Fe?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Michelle


----------



## dinqro (Jun 20, 2010)

I literally have the same problem. While I'm in a city of a considerably smaller size than the DF, I'm sure there are many hair dressers here.

Yet I still end up only getting my hair cut when I go 'home'.


----------

